# Looking for light maker



## freakinrikan (Apr 20, 2012)

I need someone or a company to work with me to create a full custom housing and light under a full non disclosure. Possible full manufacturing if design works as designed. 
serious inquiries only please
please contact me ASAP if you can do this. 
[email protected]


----------



## freakinrikan (Apr 29, 2012)

None of the custom makers here are interested? Or am I asking for too much?


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi freakinrikan,

I can only speak for myself but I think most of the custom makers in this sub-forum excel in design but "full manufacturing" (which some may interpret as high volume/mass) is not necessarily their forte or interest.

Perhaps if you adjust your request to ask for design/manufacturing consultant, you may increase your chances.

You might also consider posting the request in the manufacturers sub-form as the companies listed there are more likely to have their own manufacturing facility and the incentive of "full manufacturing" may be more attractive to them.

The advantage of going with a design/consultant approach is that you can first address the specification you want, then find the best place to manufacture it.
If you start with a manufacturer to do your design, you may find yourself restricted by the limitations of their manufacturing facility and experience.

Best of luck!

tgwnn


----------



## Norm (Apr 29, 2012)

the_guy_with_no_name said:


> You might also consider posting the request in the manufacturers sub-form as the companies listed there are more likely to have their own manufacturing facility and the incentive of "full manufacturing" may be more attractive to them.


Please do not start another thread on the same topic, ask a mod to move this thread for you.

Thanks Norm


----------



## freakinrikan (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, right now I need to have a "prototype" done and go from there. 
Im new to this arena which is why Iam looking for assistance from the pros on here, do you think I should start another thread under another section? 
as you can see im new to this forum as well, thanks again for your advice


----------



## Norm (Apr 29, 2012)

freakinrikan said:


> do you think I should start another thread under another section?


Please see my previous post.

Norm


----------



## freakinrikan (Apr 30, 2012)

ok so Norm, can you move it for me?


----------



## the_guy_with_no_name (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi freakinrikan,

You might consider editing your first post to add as much clarity as you can, yet still feel comfortable disclosing.
I think you can certainly specify more of what kind of help you need.
eg.
is it just the body (housing?) you need?
do you need it designed?
do you have any 3d images to work from?
is there complex circuitry involved?
do you need the electronics designed?
what kind of emitter (LED?) are you thinking of using?
in what kind of environment/situation will it be used?
etc..

The more you can describe, the more likely you are to receive valuable advice from the many knowledgable members here.

tgwnn


----------



## freakinrikan (Apr 30, 2012)

great advice again and thank you, I will edit it and see if anyone is interested. thanks


----------



## Norm (Apr 30, 2012)

freakinrikan said:


> ok so Norm, can you move it for me?


Where would you like it moved?

Norm


----------



## wquiles (May 3, 2012)

freakinrikan said:


> I need someone or a company to work with me to create a full custom housing and light under a full non disclosure. Possible full manufacturing if design works as designed.
> serious inquiries only please
> please contact me ASAP if you can do this.
> [email protected]



I might be able to help you out, specially with a prototype to test out the ideas you have.

You can look at my website (in my signature), look at the page "Completed projects by date", to get an idea of what I might be able to do for you. 

If interested, send me an email privately (also in my signature).

Will


----------

